# Eol Indicator (or Maybe Not....)



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Funny thing happened with my Seiko 8F56 this weekend. I swapped watches on Saturday and put it in a drawer, left in there for about 24 hours before reinstating it to my wrist Sunday night. Checked the time - the second hand was stepping in 2 second intervals indicating a low battery. The battery was replaced just over 2 years ago by Seiko under warranty (the first 10 year battery went into EOL mode after 2 1/2 years and Seiko kindly replaced if free of charge) so should be good for at least another 7 years if Seiko is to be believed (the manual for my 8F56 Perpetual Calendar GMT says the battery should last 10 years and there aren't any complications on the watch e.g. alarm or chrono functions, to shorten battery life)

The room where I put the watch is quite cold (it's mid-winter), probably 10 degrees C ambient. Remembering that batteries don't like cold weather, I put the watch in a basin of hot water for a few minutes and put the watch back on my wrist with the second hand still stepping in 2 sec intervals. The watch stayed on my wrist overnight and when I woke up this morning the second hand was back to it's 1 second step! 12 hours later, it's still operating normally. Go figure!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

quite cold at 10 C ! - when I was a lad.................................... :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

catflem said:


> quite cold at 10 C ! - when I was a lad.................................... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

10 deg C was holiday weather when I was growing up in the Midlands... Certainly warm enough for shorts!

@ DMP - Good work on getting your watch going, keep an eye on it and if it continues A OK then that's a handy tip you've given us.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > quite cold at 10 C ! - when I was a lad.................................... :lol:
> ...


:feck:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

60+ hours later and no sign of the EOL indicator returning, so I guess the battery isn't/wasn't flat after all. Probably something to do with these very mild winters we have out here in the colonies........ :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

_"The room where I put the watch is quite cold (it's mid-winter), probably 10 degrees C ambient."_

Cold! Ha!

That's a balmy English Summer's day.....

Cold is when your beer freezes without being in the fridge....


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

chris l said:


> That's a balmy English Summer's day.....


which is probably why so many of you moved down here........ :tease:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

DMP said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > That's a balmy English Summer's day.....
> ...


I dont think originally they had much of a choice


----------

